

Free At&t Rollover Minutes - smcguinness
http://www.9to5mac.com/51649/att-says-thank-you-to-iphone-users-with-1000-bonus-minutes

======
mcav
If only I actually needed rollover minutes. I have 7,200 rollover minutes I'll
never use.

I wish they'd give out free MB/GB of data. _That_ I could use. (Though right
now I'm still on the grandfathered "unlimited" plan, so I guess that's useless
too.)

Heck, just drop my voice plan and let me buy data only. I'll cope.

------
jamesbkel
Didn't get the message but the number does match previous notifications from
AT&T.

Gave it a try... will update if I get a response.

[edit] Correction, it's actually not quite the same as the number for previous
notifications. Previous was 11113000 so my phone 'corrected' the new number
(11113020) to the previous one without me noticing.

However, yes it seemed to work with the 11113020 #.

------
fossuser
I find these little gifts from At&t kind of insulting. After years of doing
nothing at all because they had iPhone exclusivity now they're trying to
convince people to stay? Perhaps if they had done things like this all along
it would be worth staying with the company.

------
niketdesai
Nice.

AT&T though is smart. They realize they won't have to honor any of these free
minutes because iPhones can't make a call on their service.

(But I gave it a shot anyways - what the hell I figure).

~~~
allwein
I admire your cynicism. I was cynical as well, but went the other direction
and assumed that this was AT&T trying to bilk $0.20 out of millions of people
without text messaging plans.

------
clarkm
It worked for me even without an iPhone. Though I wonder if this credit will
actually go through.

------
sabat
AT&T has also been giving free mini-cells -- I have one. It's a little bigger
than a typical wifi hub, and it connects to your local network and makes up
for reception dead spots in your house.

I wish they'd spend the money upgrading and building out their cell network,
though. And I wish they'd done it about four years ago.

~~~
taylorbuley
Do you think you fit some sort of customer profile that triggered such
beneficence? To me minicells look awesome -- but also sort of prohibitively
expensive.

